# Timing?



## JoeBananas (Jun 16, 2011)

need to know if it is possible to time a 95 nissan altima without removing the lower timing chain cover and using the idler sprocket marker dot and the cam shaft sprocket marker dots ...

other than that if it is possible to do it manually


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The KA24DE engine has a metal piece in the front of the inside of the oil pan to prevent the timing chain from dropping out of the crankshaft sprocket when the bottom chain is loose. This way you can time the cams as long as the engine is positioned at TDC on the compression stroke; do this first before disassembling the chain assembly otherwise the cams need to be removed so that no valves might get bent.


----------



## JoeBananas (Jun 16, 2011)

rogoman said:


> The KA24DE engine has a metal piece in the front of the inside of the oil pan to prevent the timing chain from dropping out of the crankshaft sprocket when the bottom chain is loose. This way you can time the cams as long as the engine is positioned at TDC on the compression stroke; do this first before disassembling the chain assembly otherwise the cams need to be removed so that no valves might get bent.


yes, it was at TDC before the cam sprockets were removed. I'm doing a head job on the motor so I am reassembling now.

I need to know if there is a way to time it without removing the lower timing chain cover. By say, counting the links or counting the teeth in the sprockets?

Monday3.jpg picture by JamesMark25 - Photobucket

the reason I ask is because when I marked the chain with nail polish while removing it, I marked a front facing washer instead of the idler sprocket itself...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a picture of the cam sprockets showing their position and the timing marks at TDC. The idler sprocket, large and small, also has timing marks. The top end of the timing chain mating (silver) mark should be at the larger idler sprocket gear mark. The upper timing chain mating (gold) mark should be at the small idler sprocket gear mark. The other two chain mating marks should at their cam gear marks.


----------

